# Crock Pot Goose



## Goose Swatter

I think I got this recipe off this website but it is the best way I think to cook geese. You take 4 bottles of your favorite barbecue sauce and 4 very thinly sliced goose breasts and crock pot it for like 5-6 hrs. You put it on a hamburger bun and it tastes just like barbecued beef sandwiches.


----------



## djleye

> 4 bottles


   

That seems like an awful lot of sauce for 4 goose breasts!!!!


----------



## blhunter3

It takes the goose taste out :rollin: :rollin: :thumb: :stirpot:


----------



## DodgeLynn

If you spread the breasts out in a covered casserole dish and cook it in the oven it uses less sauce and less cook time, just make sure the meat is covered in the sauce. I have a recipe for a chipotle sauce I usually cook my moose meat in, but, we cooked goose this weekend in it and boy it was good. 
What is the best way to prepare fresh goose if I want to cook the whole thing in the oven. I have some good ideas for dressings and roasting, but, most the fellas I hunt with are breast and thigh men, so I don't really know the best approach to preparing the bird as a whole. 
I have all my mums old recipes ready to go, but she passed on so I don't know how she cleaned the bird. 
Lots of geese starting to move in my area so the opener is looking promising, and I should be testing lots of recipes and methods by lunch on thursday. Advise needed though!! Please. :justanangel:


----------



## rwestb

The recipe I use for goose is to brown the breasts first then layer the bottom of the crock pot with cream of mushroom soup then put in your breasts. Next cover with bacon, sliced onions, sliced fresh mushrooms, and more cream of mushroom soup.Then slow cook it all day. It will be very tender and delicious also you will have a nice gravey for mashed or baked potatoes.


----------



## maanjus11

Those recipes sound real good, I'll have to try them. I especially like the sound of the one with cream of mushroom/chicken.

Another good one I have found is what is called the coca-cola roast. It's simply two goose breasts, filleted off the bone along with one can of Coke (not Pepsi - seems to make a difference) and one can of water. Add salt and pepper, garlic salt, Lawry's seasoning along with any other seasoning you prefer. Add potatoes, carrots and onions. Put it in the crock pot for 6-8 hours and approximately a 1/2 hour before your serve add sliced mushrooms. If you put the shrooms in too soon they shrivel up.

It turns out like a beef roast. The coke sure seems to make a difference.


----------



## Shu

yeah, we have done the Coke route and it works great!


----------



## fargojohnson

Breast out your goose and put into a crock pot. Brew a pot of coffee and put into your crock pot and cook for 15 to 18 hours. Take out the breasts and pull apart. Will have a slight coffee taste but I like to use some BBQ sauce and a bun. Pulled goose snadwhich.

Make sure you cook in your garge.


----------

